
Show HN: Python convtools library – code generation for data transforms - westandskif
https://convtools.readthedocs.io/en/latest/index.html
======
westandskif
[https://github.com/itechart-almakov/convtools/](https://github.com/itechart-
almakov/convtools/)

------
westandskif
supports aggregations, joins + now optional collection items

